# Ways to kill Ts for preservation



## C0kaCoLa (Feb 19, 2009)

I plan to preserve my obt. What is the best way to kill it for preservation?? I think chloroform is one way but im looking for a better way as i do not have chloroform and need to get it from a lab.
thnx


----------



## tmanjim (Feb 19, 2009)

Dude, I think this forum is for keeping T's alive and enjoying them. I think you should elaborate on your ideas!!!!!!!!!


----------



## codykrr (Feb 19, 2009)

just let it die naturally and freeze it.....freeze drying is an awsome way to preserve them without chemicals or the chance of color loss


----------



## joebarry (Feb 19, 2009)

*Omg*

your the guy who wrote before who was going to like Japan or something dont kill it lend it to someone else or send it to someone who can take care of it here at the boards. (ohh by the way how do you make a thread)


----------



## Amanda (Feb 19, 2009)

Top lefthand side of the forum screen, there's a button that says "New Thread."


----------



## Flower (Feb 19, 2009)

Why not let it die naturally, and then preserve it? Why kill it?

No offense, but that seems like a comment made to stir up dust. :?


----------



## C0kaCoLa (Feb 19, 2009)

yup im the guy who said im going to japan and cannot take care of my obt. Thats why i have my reasons to kill it.. Its not something i love to do... I would really like to let it die of old age and preserve it but i cant...

Im not preserving it by putting it in a fridge forever. My plan is to kill it someway then oven dry it for a few days to remove all the moisture and seal it in a container. Something like the insect project. Thats why im askingif theres another better way than chloroform... :8o


----------



## Amanda (Feb 19, 2009)

Your Ts abdomen is a big bag of goo.  They don't dry like small insects.  All that goo causes the abdomen to rot (quickly).  It smells BAD, gets moldy, and attracts bugs.  It isn't pretty.


----------



## gambite (Feb 19, 2009)

Get some dry ice, let it 'melt', and keep the vapors in a sealed container. Leave the bug in there for a while, and it should eventually be dead. From there, you can freeze it with the rest of the ice until you find something like a shadow box or a resin cast setup.


----------



## rosenkrieger (Feb 19, 2009)

Best way to preserve a T's colors is to keep it alive. Seriously, though. If you're moving, adopt it out and just ask for picture updates every once in a while. This is a premeditated senseless killing if i've ever seen one.


----------



## somethingbig (Feb 19, 2009)

rosenkrieger said:


> Best way to preserve a T's colors is to keep it alive. Seriously, though. If you're moving, adopt it out and just ask for picture updates every once in a while. *This is a premeditated senseless killing if i've ever seen one.*


don't you do the same to crickets?


----------



## CRX (Feb 19, 2009)

WHAT IN THE BLOODY HELL!! Are you seriously thinking about killing your T?! Just give it to someone on here! Or give it to a pet shop!! Killing it just because you can't care for it anymore is simply inexcusable.


----------



## somethingbig (Feb 19, 2009)

CRX said:


> WHAT IN THE BLOODY HELL!! Are you seriously thinking about killing your T?! Just give it to someone on here! Or give it to a pet shop!! Killing it just because you can't care for it anymore is simply inexcusable.


eh.. it's debatable. if he wants to preserve it, i wouldn't say it's inexcusable. maybe he just wants to save his little T...


----------



## CRX (Feb 19, 2009)

No, thats not it. He has said he wants to kill it JUST because he can no longer care for it. He probably put ''for preservation'' in the title to make it not seem as bad.


----------



## somethingbig (Feb 19, 2009)

CRX said:


> No, thats not it. He has said he wants to kill it JUST because he can no longer care for it. He probably put ''for preservation'' in the title to make it not seem as bad.


you think so?? then why would he say this:



C0kaCoLa said:


> *I plan to preserve my obt. What is the best way to kill it for preservation??* I think chloroform is one way but im looking for a better way as i do not have chloroform and need to get it from a lab.
> thnx


if he just wanted to get rid of, why wouldn't he just smash it? plus, regardless of how much you love your Ts, they are still just "bugs" to some people.


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Feb 20, 2009)

easy solution. Have you saved any molts? I'm sure you can preserve the molt to make it look almost as real as the spider, if you mount it the right way. The abdomen might take a bit of work, but I'm sure it can be done.

That way you can have a memory of your T, and then you can find her a new home so someone else can enjoy her as well.


----------



## CRX (Feb 20, 2009)

> yup im the guy who said im going to japan *and cannot take care of my obt. Thats why i have my reasons to kill it..* Its not something i love to do... I would really like to let it die of old age and preserve it but i cant...


He didn't say he was killing it just so he could preserve it. He is killing it because he can no longer care for it.


----------



## somethingbig (Feb 20, 2009)

did you read your own quote? 


> Thats why i have my reasons to kill it..


he has his own reasons. he said in his 1st post that he wants to preserve it. don't call him a liar when you don't even know the guy or his motives.


----------



## rosenkrieger (Feb 20, 2009)

somethingbig said:


> don't you do the same to crickets?


Um, no. There's sense in feeding off crickets. I let them die at the hands of my T's because they need to eat. I don't just randomly pick one out and gas it. What is the purpose of the death of this spider?


----------



## somethingbig (Feb 20, 2009)

rosenkrieger said:


> Um, no. There's sense in feeding off crickets. I let them die at the hands of my T's because they need to eat. I don't just randomly pick one out and gas it. What is the purpose of the death of this spider?


go hug a tree or something. he plainly said he wants to preserve it! sheesh!!


----------



## rosenkrieger (Feb 20, 2009)

somethingbig said:


> go hug a tree or something. he plainly said he wants to preserve it! sheesh!!


I'm not a tree hugger by any means, I just don't see the point in killing something just so he can take it along with him. Why not give or sell it to someone who can enjoy it for the rest of it's life.


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 20, 2009)

Cokacola, have you asked any of your friends or family to keep the obt while you're gone? Or you should just send it off to one of the members ont he boards so it isn't waisted...


----------



## somethingbig (Feb 20, 2009)

rosenkrieger said:


> I'm not a tree hugger by any means, I just don't see the point in killing something just so he can take it along with him. Why not give or sell it to someone who can enjoy it for the rest of it's life.


sorry about the tree hugger comment, but it gets annoying when people keep questioning someone's motives. 

they guy wants to preserve his pet T. it's a bug. let him do what he wants to do. he's asking for advice, so unless people have advice to contribute on killing it in a way it can be preserved, there is really no point to all this...


----------



## gambite (Feb 20, 2009)

I think a lot of you people are being big babies. Its not like he is torturing it. Plenty of animals are raised just so they can be killed. And the death of this guy's T is not a big deal.  I think it would be cool to cast it in resin, that way you can take it where ever you go, and you will be able to see it clearly from all angles. It would also be a lot less fragile that way than in a bug-box or jar.


----------



## mistercurls (Feb 20, 2009)

Not adding fuel to the fire, just my two cents.

 It's his t and he can very well do whatever the hell he wants to with it. If he wants to preserve it then so be it. Its not like he is coming to your house to kill all of your tarantulas. To quote SomethingBig " T's are still just bugs to some people." I say go ahead and do what you must.


----------



## rosenkrieger (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, alright. Sorry about my little outburst there. My vote is resin. I've got a friend that casts bugs in resin and T's turn out really well. Here's links for the stuff you'd need:

http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=75&PHPSESSID=200807252111321046901320

http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=387&PHPSESSID=200807252111321046901320

http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=40&PHPSESSID=200807252119361278435072

these are optional if you can improvise 
http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=195&PHPSESSID=200807252119361278435072

Also, if you go the resin route, i'd suggest practicing on wild bugs or something more expendable than your pet obt. It can be a tricky process.


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 20, 2009)

There is a thread on here somewhere by "Hexd". It has good pointers on how to preserve an insect. Just run a search on it


----------



## Arachtis (Feb 20, 2009)

Hunker down, Bessie, looks like we have another troll


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 20, 2009)

Arachtis said:


> Hunker down, Bessie, looks like we have another troll


Oh goodness, how so? Really though, he/she doesn't seem like a troll IMO


----------



## joebarry (Feb 20, 2009)

*enough is enough*

i feel bad if your willing to sell it i will buy it but i need information on it


----------



## joebarry (Feb 20, 2009)

somethingbig said:


> sorry about the tree hugger comment, but it gets annoying when people keep questioning someone's motives.
> 
> they guy wants to preserve his pet T. it's a bug. let him do what he wants to do. he's asking for advice, so unless people have advice to contribute on killing it in a way it can be preserved, there is really no point to all this...


well how would you feel if i said that i wanted to kill someone in this thread. and then said because my world is upside down and i am sad, you dont know my motives so please defend me.


----------



## jb7741 (Feb 20, 2009)

Here is a link from the articles area that someone made.
Don't know if it helps, but here you go:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=86936


----------



## C0kaCoLa (Feb 20, 2009)

yo cool down guys.. sorry for starting this heated argument... I might think of giving it away but i think my location is ver vert far away from u guys..

I dun kill it jus because i cannot care for it.. i would love to keep it by my side that is why earlier i ask if they could survive a year or so without food.. i also 1 2 preserve it to keep it forever for memory.. hope u guys understand..


----------



## somethingbig (Feb 20, 2009)

joebarry said:


> well how would you feel if i said that i wanted to kill someone in this thread. and then said because my world is upside down and i am sad, you dont know my motives so please defend me.


what are you like 10? your little scenario there doesn't even make sense... you're comparing YOU murdering another human being to some dude wanting to kill his spider (a bug) in order to keep it and preserve it..?


----------



## Miss Bianca (Feb 20, 2009)

C0kaCoLa said:


> yo cool down guys.. sorry for starting this heated argument... I might think of giving it away but i think my location is ver vert far away from u guys..
> 
> I dun kill it jus because i cannot care for it.. i would love to keep it by my side that is why earlier i ask if they could survive a year or so without food.. i also 1 2 preserve it to keep it forever for memory.. hope u guys understand..


dang... and all this time I was giving it the benefit of the doubt thinking maybe you were going to kill it because it was about to die anyway (ex. ultimate molt)............. 

well its def your business, the killing it to preserve it thing.. but good luck with everything..


----------



## Jwwjr (Feb 20, 2009)

well i dont want to get in on the flame train but what i would do for freezing mice/rats to save for my snake was a CO2 chamber, ive also read about using vinegar and baking soda and allowing the fumes do the same thing... i havent tried the baking soda and vinegar one tho...


----------



## Endagr8 (Feb 20, 2009)

C0kaCoLa said:


> yo cool down guys.. sorry for starting this heated argument... I might think of giving it away but i think my location is ver vert far away from u guys..
> 
> I dun kill it jus because i cannot care for it.. i would love to keep it by my side that is why earlier i ask if they could survive a year or so without food.. i also 1 2 preserve it to keep it forever for memory.. hope u guys understand..


If you CAN care for it, why would you kill it?

Wait, why can't you take it with you? I'm sure japan has some pet shops, or at least some wild insects you could catch and feed to your t.

I disagree with purchasing pets you can't take care of; that's very irresponsible. You should have thought about that when you purchased it.

I know many people that would love to take care of your obt while you're away....when you get back it'll be happy, ALIVE, and bigger. I think you should sell it/give it to someone to take care of rather than killing it. 

Seriously, post an ad in the For sale/trade section.


----------



## somethingbig (Feb 20, 2009)

Jwwjr said:


> well i dont want to get in on the flame train but what i would do for freezing mice/rats to save for my snake was a CO2 chamber, ive also read about using vinegar and baking soda and allowing the fumes do the same thing... i havent tried the baking soda and vinegar one tho...


yeah, actually people use co2 as an anesthesia. i believe Talkenlate04 has a thread somewhere where he's used it to do surgery on a T. if you expose the T to co2 longer, it would prolly kill it. i dunno how it would hold up, but i imagine it couldn't be too bad...


----------



## Endagr8 (Feb 20, 2009)

C0kaCoLa said:


> LoL.. dun get the wrong idea..
> 
> My original plan was to care for it until it dies of old age then preserve it... but since there's a change of plan, I will have to preserve it earlier before waiting for it to die of old age...
> 
> still sad that i cant preserve it later when it grows bigger...


....I don't think this is the right hobby for you; patience is a virtue you need to acquire.

Just buy a preserved t off ebay (IMO a 5 month old obt doesn't make much of a display when it's preserved....what is it, _maybe_ 2.5"?)......cheaper than buyin live tarantulas. As said many times, a LOT of people would like to buy it.

Solution: sell live t so someone else can preserve its life, and then use acquired money to purchase a large, dead specimen from ebay.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Feb 20, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> ....I don't think this is the right hobby for you; patience is a virtue you need to acquire.
> 
> Just buy a preserved t off ebay (IMO a 5 month old obt doesn't make much of a display when it's preserved....what is it, _maybe_ 2.5"?)......cheaper than buyin live tarantulas. As said many times, a LOT of people would like to buy it.
> 
> Solution: sell live t so someone else can preserve its life, and then use acquired money to purchase a large, dead specimen from ebay.



HOLLA!     .   .   .   .   .   .   .   .


----------



## Sathane (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow!  Seriously?  Don't kill it just because you can't take care of it.  I'm sure there are many people on here who would love to take care of it or even buy it off of you.  It's not like OBTs are rare and hard to get either - you can pick one up nearly anywhere when you get back and pick up where you left off.  This is by far one of the most selfish things I have ever read.  Sure, you may think it's out of love for your pet that you want it to be with you always but I'm sure your T won't think it's too loving if it knew what was going on.  Like I said in my reply on your other post, seriously, just grab another one when you get back.  It'll behave the same as this one and you won't know the difference after a while.

Would you do this to a cat or dog if noone if your family or immediate area would take it?


----------



## Sathane (Feb 20, 2009)

joebarry said:


> well how would you feel if i said that i wanted to kill someone in this thread. and then said because my world is upside down and i am sad, you dont know my motives so please defend me.


If you read through the entire thread the OP clearly states the motive for the decision - besides there being a whole other thread on it.  I think the main problem with your reasoning here is that murdering a human happens to be illegal and can get you prison time while murdering a T will get you an angry string of post of Arachnoboards.  There's a world of difference between me killing and preserving and Tarantula because I had to go to school (I would never do this by the way) or, say, killing and preserving my mother because I had to go to school.


----------



## clam1991 (Feb 20, 2009)

there are t lovers everywhere dude

send it to someone o ask someone you may know take it to a pet shop

thats like killing a dog and having it stuffed because your going off to japan instead of adopting it off

may just be a bug to some people but on here there our beloved pets


----------



## Vidaro (Feb 20, 2009)

Obviously this thread has turned into a spam section since most ppl here are repeting things others have said IN THE SAME THREAD.


----------



## Sathane (Feb 20, 2009)

Vidaro said:


> Obviously this thread has turned into a spam section since most ppl here are repeting things others have said IN THE SAME THREAD.


Yes, people are repeating things others have said in the same thread (see what I did there?) because many people have the same thoughts on the subject.  In a case like this, where we would hope he'd do the right thing and give or sell it to someone else, it's probably much more effective to have 100 people telling him the same thing than just having one guy go 'Hey dude, don't kill it' and no one else commenting on the subect.  This is a discussion forum after all and by far not the first thread I've seen where multiple people are saying stuff that's already been said.

And, to stay on topic, Don't kill it dude.


----------



## Skullptor (Feb 20, 2009)

I really don't care what he does with his T and I'd care even less what the  police on this board think. I do question why someone would pay for you to go to college so far away when the answer to this simple question boggles your mind. Japan seems like a far place to go and get a Physical Education degree. :?


----------



## Neophyte (Feb 20, 2009)

Wherever he's going and whatever the reason is, he needs someone to adopt his T. So instead of repeating yourselves and arguing with eachother, let's find out where CokaCola lives and see if someone can pick it up or something.


----------



## Sathane (Feb 20, 2009)

Skullptor said:


> I really don't care what he does with his T and I'd care even less what the  police on this board think. I do question why someone would pay for you to go to college so far away when the answer to this simple question boggles your mind. Japan seems like a far place to go and get a Physical Education degree. :?


I'm sure he has his reasons (asian fetish?) but, in light of your comment, I do have a suggestion.  He could come up to Canada to get his physical education degree and hand me his OBT in the process.   Just a thought.


----------



## nexen (Feb 20, 2009)

Neophyte said:


> Wherever he's going and whatever the reason is, he needs someone to adopt his T. So instead of repeating yourselves and arguing with eachother, let's find out where CokaCola lives and see if someone can pick it up or something.


Agreed. I'm in Austin, TX. If that is somewhat close to the OP's location I will gladly drive over to adopt the T.


----------



## clam1991 (Feb 20, 2009)

im East Coast DE wheres your set?!  ohh i mean i live in DE if im near him ill even pay for the lil guy


----------



## somethingbig (Feb 20, 2009)

ha! now more than ever i hope he just kills the thing!

none of you have even attempted to answer the question at hand. everyone is on their "holier than thou" pedestal. let the guy do what he wants to do without everyone condemning him.

this is nothing like killing a dog or cat. a T is a bug regardless of your personal affections. it is a lower, less intelligent life form than a mammal. it's pretty cut and dry.

to the OP, do what you want with your T. if you wanna kill it and preserve it, please do so. i hope someone else can offer you the advice you asked for.

to everyone else, he gets your point, so if you have nothing to contribute to the OP's question on how to kill a T in a way to preserve it, shut up!


----------



## joebarry (Feb 20, 2009)

somethingbig said:


> ha! now more than ever i hope he just kills the thing!
> 
> none of you have even attempted to answer the question at hand. everyone is on their "holier than thou" pedestal. let the guy do what he wants to do without everyone condemning him.
> 
> ...


by the way pigs are the third smartest animal on the planet and their slaughtered everyday. what is your view on that


----------



## joebarry (Feb 20, 2009)

Sathane said:


> If you read through the entire thread the OP clearly states the motive for the decision - besides there being a whole other thread on it.  I think the main problem with your reasoning here is that murdering a human happens to be illegal and can get you prison time while murdering a T will get you an angry string of post of Arachnoboards.  There's a world of difference between me killing and preserving and Tarantula because I had to go to school (I would never do this by the way) or, say, killing and preserving my mother because I had to go to school.


lol i know i was just really angry while reading this.


----------



## joebarry (Feb 20, 2009)

somethingbig said:


> ha! now more than ever i hope he just kills the thing!
> 
> none of you have even attempted to answer the question at hand. everyone is on their "holier than thou" pedestal. let the guy do what he wants to do without everyone condemning him.
> 
> ...


you are one to talk because you have replied the most and yet you have failed to give him any information on preservation.


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 20, 2009)

somethingbig said:


> ha! now more than ever i hope he just kills the thing!
> 
> none of you have even attempted to answer the question at hand. everyone is on their "holier than thou" pedestal. let the guy do what he wants to do without everyone condemning him.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have arrived.  I know you were all waiting for me to finally post.

To this guy up there who I quoted:  Are you his mom or something?

You have clearly voiced your opinion, so take your own advice and shut up.  I (and I'm sure many others on here) am of the opinion that not only is this not the right hobby for the OP, but it is not the right hobby for you, either.  I suggest you not respond to me, as it will go unanswered.  However, if you are of the mentality that you need to have the last word, please feel free.  Just know that by doing so you will reinforce my position as the bigger man in this little 'scuffle' you have created.

My comment to the OP is this:

I agree that you should try to find a home for your little guy or girl instead of ending their life so you can keep it with you forever.  Someone posted earlier about taking a molt with you instead.  I'm curious if you have one of them handy.  You can cast it in resin just like you could cast the spider and you wouldn't have to worry about it being destroyed.

I wonder where you are located; I imagine you are not in the United States, so it may make relocating your spider a little more difficult.

Either way, I urge you to reconsider destroying your animal.  I personally feel your reasons are not justified, but, you are entitled to do as you please with your belongings and I can't argue that.

I do have several OBTs here and would be more than willing to cast a molt in resin and send it to you, free of charge, regardless of your location.  You are welcome to PM me and we can discuss it further if this is something you would like to do.

--Joe


----------



## somethingbig (Feb 20, 2009)

joebarry said:


> by the way pigs are the third smartest animal on the planet and their slaughtered everyday. what is your view on that


HA!! i think yummy!!i LOVE BACON!!!

i also think there is no way you can show me any proof of that lie. i will give you $100 if you could prove that they are in fact the 3rd smartest species of animal on the planet. i can think of 3 species of monkey that are more intelligent than pigs off the top of my head: chimps, gorillas, and orangutans. do a little research before making baseless claims.

and finally, that has absolutely nothing to do with the OP. if you wish to continue this conversation (and save yourself a little public embarrassment here) go ahead and PM me.


----------



## Neophyte (Feb 20, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Yes, I have arrived.  I know you were all waiting for me to finally post.
> 
> To this guy up there who I quoted:  Are you his mom or something?
> 
> ...


Thank you <3


----------



## joebarry (Feb 20, 2009)

somethingbig said:


> HA!! i think yummy!!i LOVE BACON!!!
> 
> i also think there is no way you can show me any proof of that lie. i will give you $100 if you could prove that they are in fact the 3rd smartest species of animal on the planet. i can think of 3 species of monkey that are more intelligent than pigs off the top of my head: chimps, gorillas, and orangutans. do a little research before making baseless claims.
> 
> and finally, that has absolutely nothing to do with the OP. if you wish to continue this conversation (and save yourself a little public embarrassment here) go ahead and PM me.


lol look it up.


----------



## somethingbig (Feb 20, 2009)

joebarry said:


> you are one to talk because you have replied the most and yet you have failed to give him any information on preservation.


i believe this was an answer to the OP:



somethingbig said:


> yeah, actually people use co2 as an anesthesia. i believe Talkenlate04 has a thread somewhere where he's used it to do surgery on a T. if you expose the T to co2 longer, it would prolly kill it. i dunno how it would hold up, but i imagine it couldn't be too bad...


----------



## joebarry (Feb 20, 2009)

joebarry said:


> lol look it up.


http://cliffordclavin.com/s1e12.htm look at that fool!


----------



## Neophyte (Feb 20, 2009)

joebarry said:


> lol look it up.


Can you guys please take your argument elsewhere? You're not only making fools of yourselves, you're stirring up crap that has absolutely nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## joebarry (Feb 20, 2009)

*and also*

if your interested you could go to national geographic and look it up.


----------



## joebarry (Feb 20, 2009)

Neophyte said:


> Can you guys please take your argument elsewhere? You're not only making fools of yourselves, you're stirring up crap that has absolutely nothing to do with this thread.


your right i apologize.


----------



## redsaw (Feb 20, 2009)

To the OP, its YOUR T so do as you wish with it.
This link says that elephants are the 3rd smartest animal. http://www.wisegeek.com/what-are-the-smartest-animals.htm


----------



## joebarry (Feb 20, 2009)

somethingbig said:


> HA!! i think yummy!!i LOVE BACON!!!
> 
> i also think there is no way you can show me any proof of that lie. i will give you $100 if you could prove that they are in fact the 3rd smartest species of animal on the planet. i can think of 3 species of monkey that are more intelligent than pigs off the top of my head: chimps, gorillas, and orangutans. do a little research before making baseless claims.
> 
> and finally, that has absolutely nothing to do with the OP. if you wish to continue this conversation (and save yourself a little public embarrassment here) go ahead and PM me.


by the way though chimps gorillas and oarngutans are not monkeys


----------



## somethingbig (Feb 20, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> I (and I'm sure many others on here) am of the opinion that not only is this not the right hobby for the OP, but it is not the right hobby for you, either.  I suggest you not respond to me, as it will go unanswered.  However, if you are of the mentality that you need to have the last word, please feel free.  Just know that by doing so you will reinforce my position as the bigger man in this little 'scuffle' you have created.


i'm not here to make any moral judgments or decisions on whether or not this guy should be in the hobby. i attempted to help the guy get his question answered.

but way to take that moral high road and recommend that I shouldn't be in this hobby. you obviously know quite a bit about the care practices i use. you really are the bigger man. (i hope you picked up on the sarcasm)


----------



## clam1991 (Feb 20, 2009)

somethingbig said:


> ha! now more than ever i hope he just kills the thing!
> 
> none of you have even attempted to answer the question at hand. everyone is on their "holier than thou" pedestal. let the guy do what he wants to do without everyone condemning him.
> 
> ...


and this is written by the guy whos sig is to pm him if you have free ts to give away 

and its not that we think were holy-er really its the fact that he cant take care of it and im sure there are us including me who would love to have the t and hes talking about killing it just to preserve it

its like if a rich person wiped their butt with money while talking to a bum


----------



## somethingbig (Feb 20, 2009)

clam1991 said:


> and this is written by the guy whos sig is to pm him if you have free ts to give away
> 
> and its not that we think were holy-er really its the fact that he cant take care of it and im sure there are us including me who would love to have the t and hes talking about killing it just to preserve it
> 
> its like if a rich person wiped their butt with money while talking to a bum


saying i wanted him to kill it was out of spite, not seriousness. i would prefer that he sent it to me, but he can do what he wants to do with it, and that's been my point from the start.


----------



## joebarry (Feb 20, 2009)

Ok close this thread. Coka Cola if you want you can message me about about shipping and buying and age female/male temperment so on. If you want to preserve then i would suggest suffocation and then freezing.


----------



## Randomhero148 (Feb 20, 2009)

My freinds Mother has Alzheimers and she can't take care of her anymore either. Does anyone know the best way to kill and preserve a human being?


----------



## joebarry (Feb 20, 2009)

hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## somethingbig (Feb 20, 2009)

Randomhero148 said:


> My freinds Mother has Alzheimers and she can't take care of her anymore either. Does anyone know the best way to kill and preserve a human being?


i would think that poison wouldn't do any exterior damage, and funeral homes use embalming fluid to keep the body preserved...

you could also try mummification...  ;P


----------



## clam1991 (Feb 20, 2009)

just buy a big freezer  

ok im done on to the next topic


----------



## joebarry (Feb 20, 2009)

uhmmm i think he was kidding somethingbig.


----------



## clam1991 (Feb 20, 2009)

joebarry said:


> uhmmm i think he was kidding somethingbig.


i think he knew

hence the;P


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm guessing this is going to cause me to gain an infraction, but frankly, I don't care.

Others have stated, it's your tarantula, so you may do with it as you wish. I don't subscribe to this 'handwashing', if it were your cat that you were killing "to preserve" (I use the term lightly as I question your real reasons, and am pretty certain you're after a way to kill the animal off with as little repurcusions on your conscience as possible) then it would be a whole different kettle of fish.

A tarantula is a living, breathing creature and frankly, you should make a goddamn effort to rehouse the creature before you even _think_ of being so selfish. 

Once you've re-homed it, do *NOT* get another one, do not even consider keeping animals if your way of sorting your problems with keeping them is to "kill them". This hobby, and pet-keeping in general, is obviously not for you. If you cannot, or choose not to respect and care for your pets in the best way possible, then you should not be allowed to keep them.


----------



## Travis K (Feb 20, 2009)

OMG, this thread has become so stupid.  It is after all just a T, I see them all the time in glass frames and in Resin.  99.99% of those on display were killed.  If he wants to do it, don't flame him for it.  It might not be something you or I do, but it is not THAT big of a deal.


----------



## Travis K (Feb 20, 2009)

ph0bia said:


> I'm guessing this is going to cause me to gain an infraction, but frankly, I don't care.
> 
> Others have stated, it's your tarantula, so you may do with it as you wish. I don't subscribe to this 'handwashing', if it were your cat that you were killing "to preserve" (I use the term lightly as I question your real reasons, and am pretty certain you're after a way to kill the animal off with as little repurcusions on your conscience as possible) then it would be a whole different kettle of fish.
> 
> ...


Lame... You should go over to Asia and stop the people from eating the poor helpless Ts.

I am doing a Scienfair exhibit on Blaptica dubia with my daughter.  Guess what we are going to be killing a good number of them for pinning to show molt progression and life cycles.  Hmm, with your logic I should get raided by PETA or something.  A T is no more entiled to living till natural death than a roach or cricket.


----------



## aracnophiliac (Feb 20, 2009)

This Is rediculas..I was watching A program about cataloging Tarantulas...Every speicies they found was KILLED yes KILLED in order to catalog....Not even to transport.They left them thier on the ground but need to catalog all anatomy and Killed the animal to do so...This gut actually wants to perserve it...Whats wrong with that...If he was to just leave it it would suffer from humger(as he said he can not look after it) whats better to put somthing out of its misery or to let it suffer i ask you?


Does PETA have anyhting to do with T.s?Do they really raid you for T.s is more my question...I didnt know Ts were protected against abuse


----------



## Scorpendra (Feb 20, 2009)

getting a petsitter, selling it or giving it away are perfectly viable, and more logical, options. hell, he's already an AB member, he should be perfectly aware that tarantulas are bought and sold online without any hassle.

in fact, looking at his posts, i think he's a troll.

as for all of this "debating": yes, people kill tarantulas and people eat tarantulas, but we keep them as pets and care about them to some varying extent. tarantulas are "just bugs" to a lot of people, but if we were those people, we wouldn't be on here in the first place.


----------



## nexen (Feb 20, 2009)

IMHO: We all should be aware of the arbitrary nature of what animals people decide they can and cannot kill without guilt. These lists vary *dramatically* by audience and seems to show no strong selection pattern besides the universal taboo against killing humans. Because of this fact I think it is completely futile to argue like this on a message board.

HOWEVER: Those posting here should be smart enough to respect the fact that many of us who participate in this forum have decided that tarantulas are pets and thus are to be protected and not treated cruelly. (I happen to be one of them.)

Posting about killing Ts for display purposes on Arachnoboards seems similar to going to a dog show and asking the attendees about the best way to cook a dog. Yes, people eat dogs in other cultures - but you are not likely to get a warm reception to the idea from that particular audience.


----------



## CRX (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh my god. I come back to this thread and it has turned into a mini flame war. Both the OP and somethingbig are trolls, and killing the T just because the OP can no longer care for it is plain wrong. With that, I recede from this discussion.


----------



## Neophyte (Feb 20, 2009)

Buried in all the opinions and crap in this thread could have been the answer to the problem. Now the OP will not be able to find the posts of the people asking where he lived and offering to care for his T. Instead he will see a whole bunch of idiots arguing with eachother and bashing him.

I congratulate all the people who participated in the flame war for proving that they are capable of being as mature as a ten year old. 

I suggest everyone try to grow up a little and help try to find out where this guy lives so someone could adopt the T.


----------



## Skullptor (Feb 20, 2009)

Well considering he was asked several times where he lives and he didn't answer. I think that is a sign he doesn't want you to know where he lives. 

How can he not find the posts of people wanting to know where he lives despite the number of posters? Doesn't make sense. Except if you consider the fact that he never wanted you to know because that is not the question he asked.   




Neophyte said:


> and help try to find out where this guy lives so someone could adopt the T.



Is it three syllables?
Is there a T in the name of the town?
How far away from NYC is it?

See how worthless it is to try to find out where this guy lives unless he is willing to tell. As of yet he isn't willing to tell. Why keep asking him?


----------



## Neophyte (Feb 20, 2009)

Actually he hasn't been online since it's been asked.. but I don't think you saw my point. 
People were more interested in arguing with eachother then attempting to solve the problem.
Anyways, this thread has gone to hell. I don't see any use in posting on here anymore.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 21, 2009)

<edit> honestly i can see myself seeing both sides of this in a way....like i said   "in a way".....ok id say im tottally against just killing an inocent anything....but...and yeah heres the but....if he is going to do it he will...plain and simple...id suggest at least doing it as quick as possible.....he obviously isnt going to sell or let anyone adopt it...and it is an obt theres tons of them....now if this was a subfusca id be p.o.ed bad or any rare t....but this is like an ant....theres thousands of them...ok dude here if you want to kill and preserve it this is how id do it....ok first get some rubbing alcohol...a tupperware dish and a paper towel...soak the paper towel....and put it and the T  in it close the lid and wait......after it is dead 100% dead....take a razor blade or needle...and poke a hole in the abdomen on the underside where the spinnerets are(and poop hole) ok now slowly and carefully squezze all the guts out so they dont rot...after that is done discard them....now get a couple cotton balls and soak them in alcohol (slighty damp) and tear them into little pieces and start stuffing the abdomen untill the proper shape is reached now proceed with either a dehydrator or oven drying at very low temps till it is dry or "cured" after that try and replace the old cotton balls in the abdomen with new ones and wha la your done.....and honestly freeze drying is the best way...preserves them perfectly and if you leave it be 90 days from start to finish it will be done.... now there....also again im not saying this is morally right because id never do this but if you have to then at least do it humanely....please also if you do decide to sell pm me and ill buy it...or feel free to mail it to me. thanks...and again I DONT NOT ENCOURAGE THIS IN ANY WAY, BUT IF MUST BE DONE DO IT HUMANELY!


----------



## Sukai94 (Feb 21, 2009)

aracnophiliac said:


> This Is rediculas..I was watching A program about cataloging Tarantulas...Every speicies they found was KILLED yes KILLED in order to catalog....Not even to transport.They left them thier on the ground but need to catalog all anatomy and Killed the animal to do so...This gut actually wants to perserve it...Whats wrong with that...If he was to just leave it it would suffer from humger(as he said he can not look after it) whats better to put somthing out of its misery or to let it suffer i ask you?
> 
> 
> Does PETA have anyhting to do with T.s?Do they really raid you for T.s is more my question...I didnt know Ts were protected against abuse


www.petakillsanimals.com



Neophyte said:


> Buried in all the opinions and crap in this thread could have been the answer to the problem. Now the OP will not be able to find the posts of the people asking where he lived and offering to care for his T. Instead he will see a whole bunch of idiots arguing with eachother and bashing him.
> 
> I congratulate all the people who participated in the flame war for proving that they are capable of being as mature as a ten year old.
> 
> I suggest everyone try to grow up a little and help try to find out where this guy lives so someone could adopt the T.


Ding ding ding ding! We have a winner!


----------



## Arachnopets (Feb 21, 2009)

*Moderator's Note*

*DO NOT FEED THE TROLLS!*

If you do, you will ALL get infractions. Next time simply REPORT IT and REFRAIN from responding.

Either add something constructive or do not add anything at all. This is NOT a request ......

Debby


----------



## scar is my t (Feb 21, 2009)

id sujest give it to the boards then when its dead they can preserve it and ship it to ya spelling bad i know


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Arachnopets said:


> *DO NOT FEED THE TROLLS!*
> 
> If you do, you will ALL get infractions. Next time simply REPORT IT and REFRAIN from responding.
> 
> ...


In which case, why not lock it?

People are unlikely to refrain from responding, we all feel strongly about this kind of thing, and, tbh, a lot of the responses have been people trying to acquire the animal to save it dying. If it were someone serious, not responding would be allowing an animal to die from apathy. Responding in the way most (not all) members did is something to marvel at. Good to see how many here care about tarantulas, and to all those who replied "So what? It's just a tarantula", why are you even here? It's obvious you're no enthusiast and, let's be honest, thus not qualified to keep such delicate pets.

This is in no way an attack on the moderators, merely am I stating that I'm proud of how many chose to answer, and ashamed of many too.

In regards to specimens being caught and killed for cataloging and research, these are things that need to be done. They're wild spiders that could be eaten next day or all kinds, and the results of their death for scientific ends result in better knowledge of care and how tarantulas work, their taxonomy etc. 

Eating them in asia, again, the T dies for a cause that's part of the food chain, same way we kill cows, pigs, sheep etc...

Killing your pet because you cannot, or choose not to care for it anymore is an entirely different kettle of fish. If you kept a pet sheep (as some have done) and killed it because you couldn't be bothered to take care of it, well, you see my point.

And before an admin jumps on me for "continuing the flame", I'm not. I'm merely answering other peoples posts in the vague hope that we'll not come across such a horrible situation again.

If you cannot care for a pet, be it a T, a cat, a dog, whatever... Find someone to grant it to. Hell, if I were closer I'd pay a nominal fee to have the T sent to me. Plenty of pet-stores will take the T as a donation, it's something they can sell. There are many different methods of ridding yourself of an unwanted T. Killing it because you can't keep it is unethical, wrong and idiotic.

Again, I state, this is a post aimed at the community as a whole, rather than at the OP. Now, if the admins are serious about ending this, maybe this should be locked?


----------



## T_DORKUS (Feb 21, 2009)

Travis K said:


> A T is no more entiled to living till natural death than a roach or cricket.


Was thinking the same thing.

I don't like what he's going to do(because I happen to like T's more than crickets and roaches) but that's my opinion.  It's still his T, his dime and his decision.  He can do whatever he wants with it.   To whoever brought up the cat example- that's not the same.  There are no laws against killing bugs.


----------



## Avix4me (Feb 21, 2009)

Just give it to a pet shop or a friend, killing it's kinda harsh...


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

T_DORKUS said:


> Was thinking the same thing.
> 
> I don't like what he's going to do(because I happen to like T's more than crickets and roaches) but that's my opinion.  It's still his T, his dime and his decision.  He can do whatever he wants with it.   To whoever brought up the cat example- that's not the same.  There are no laws against killing bugs.


In some countries there are no laws about killing cats either.
In fact, in some countries there are far less "Human Rights" laws.

Just because there's no law against it does not mean it is right.


----------



## Sathane (Feb 21, 2009)

joebarry said:


> http://cliffordclavin.com/s1e12.htm look at that fool!


Me thinks someone owes you $100.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Avix4me said:


> Just give it to a pet shop or a friend, killing it's kinda harsh...


It's more than harsh, it is wrong. Killing your pet for selfish reasons is wrong, regardless of if there is a law for it.

There should be laws for it.


----------



## boonbear (Feb 21, 2009)

Phobia,  maybe you should buy every tarantula in the world, that way you have all the say so.  If you want the thread locked, then stop replying to it.  Seems to me just another way to get more posts, seeing as how you post about 30 times a day with nothing valuable to say.


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

boonbear said:


> Phobia,  maybe you should buy every tarantula in the world, that way you have all the say so.  If you want the thread locked, then stop replying to it.  Seems to me just another way to get more posts, seeing as how you post about 30 times a day with nothing valuable to say.


xD Yet I have people PM me thanking me for the information of many of those posts. 

Tarantulas die in the wild. Fact, yes. I accept it and am happy with it.
Killing a pet, whether T or not, is wrong. End of.

As for "keep replying", I will continue to reply as long as people give me questions to answer or an opportunity to voice my opinion. That, after all, is the purpose of a forum.

Also, read up. I stated that "If the admins want this discussion over" they should lock it. I'm not crying for a lock, I'm just a bit pissed off to see how few people on here have any form of respect for Ts. I was under the assumption that this was a forum for tarantula enthusiasts, not people who'd say "Meh, it's only a tarantula" and that attitude is what offends me.


----------



## scar is my t (Feb 21, 2009)

jeez u people make huge flame wars im not saying its not wrong but guess what people? we are the dominient speices on the planet. even though its not right to kill your pet ok it is not right. but this guy i think would love to give it away but wants to showcase it not give it away and have nothing to show. its like creamating ur dog when it dies. its for the memories. how about we give him the awnser he wants?i dont know anything on the subject so you guys awnser it

and may i sudgest giving it to someone and they could make videos of it for ya? pictures and everything??


----------



## T_DORKUS (Feb 21, 2009)

ph0bia said:


> Just because there's no law against it does not mean it is right.


 
By what standard/criteria do you judge/consider an action right or wrong? Because YOU don't like it?


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

Read the thread, the guy is a troll who wants to get rid of an inconvenient spider, not to preserve it.

He left a long time ago and the discussion on preservation methods is over and should be left for more suited forums.

The topic has only continued with comments on the treatment of tarantulas.

Being dominant surely means it's our job to care for these species and for the world as best we can, right? Not to kill whatever is inconvenient and just use everything, as is the case with most of peoples opinions.

Humanity hates inconvenience.



T_DORKUS said:


> By what standard/criteria do you judge/consider an action right or wrong? Because YOU don't like it?


No, because it is unfair, unreasonable and has no real purpose. It is wrong because it is a selfish course of action that destroys an innocent creature that could be dealt with humanely and in a manner that could benefit other people.


----------



## scar is my t (Feb 21, 2009)

read all of my post before posting on my post anyone count how many times i said post? wow first post with no spelling error! yay


----------



## ph0bia (Feb 21, 2009)

xD

All I'm saying is, yes, if the pet had died, it would be like cremating it.
But cremating it before it's died??


----------



## Skullptor (Feb 21, 2009)

T_DORKUS said:


> By what standard/criteria do you judge/consider an action right or wrong? Because YOU don't like it?


This pretty much sums it up.


----------



## scar is my t (Feb 21, 2009)

last comment the internet will always be filled with flaming all we can do is deal with it. arachnoboards will remain a forum for advice and it purpose will stay the same.


----------



## Skullptor (Feb 21, 2009)

ph0bia said:


> Read the thread, the guy is a troll


There you go again calling people trolls.  You called me a troll in an earlier thread. You are becoming very tedious with your arrogant attitude and lack of real world experience. You are obviously a student who thinks he has made the journey in life when you haven't even taken your first step in the real world. An education is a good thing, but accomplishing something with it is an entirely different thing. Those of us who have accomplish something in our chosen field know this. You have been here 1 month and have already accumulated about as many posts that I have in a whole year. I find incessant posting with the experience of owning 6 tarantulas and being here for a month, more troll like but of course you will disagree. Pace yourself and realize you have a lot to learn in life.


----------



## Flower (Feb 22, 2009)

> its like creamating ur dog when it dies. its for the memories.


Yeah...except the dog is already dead in that situation...:wall: 

This is more like..."its like creamating ur dog after you kill it."


----------



## Flower (Feb 22, 2009)

I guess how I see it is...

It's being seen as wrong because it is so selfish. 

People have been mentioning eating cats and dogs and such in other countries and _somehow_ relating it to this, but that's nourishment and culture. That makes it completely different. I've often wondered how people could kill and eat a cow, then think it's wrong for someone in another country to at a cat, or dog, or guinea pig (which may I add was originally bred for the sole purpose of food) And, by the way, there are countries in Africa where natives cook and eat tarantulas as a snack. Again, nourishment and culture. When you kill an animal for food, you are using it -- it's death serves a valid and natural purpose.

I would even dare to say fur is somewhat different, since I think I saw that mentioned somewhere in this thread too (or maybe I just saw PETA mentioned, and PETA always brings fur to mind). It was used by our early ancestors as clothing and cold protection, and while it serves as more of a luxury wear now days, it still seems less pointless, as it is being actively used, and because it has been used in our history and is somewhat ingrained in our culture.

T's being killed for research, or cataloging or something similar was also mentioned earlier. Again, it serves a purpose, that makes it _far_ different.

This is totally different from all of that. This is killing what was supposed to be a pet so it can be a wall ornament or some similar petty BS (and yes, I understand it isn't sentient enough to know it is a beloved or rather not-so-beloved pet) It just seems really self centered, not just killing a critter for nothing, but because so many people would love to have it and would give it a great home. It just seems so..._pointless._ It's going to be a house ornament that sits and gathers dust.

Last but not least, you are saying this in a Tarantula enthusiast forum. That is just a stupid move. Yes, some people do have the "who cares, it's just a T" attitude, but some people also love their T's and are offended, which you probably should have considered before posting.


----------



## Endagr8 (Feb 22, 2009)

boonbear said:


> Phobia,  maybe you should buy every tarantula in the world, that way you have all the say so.  If you want the thread locked, then stop replying to it.  Seems to me just another way to get more posts, seeing as how you post about 30 times a day with nothing valuable to say.


Actually, I agree with Phobia. What he says is valuable, just as is the life of the OBT. 



Phobia: Thanks for all your input on this situation; tarantulas ARE pets, not JUST bugs.


----------



## Flower (Feb 22, 2009)

> tarantulas ARE pets, not JUST bugs.


Exactly


----------



## Avix4me (Feb 22, 2009)

Flower said:


> I guess how I see it is...
> 
> It's being seen as wrong because it is so selfish.
> 
> ...


:clap: Good point! :clap:


----------



## somethingbig (Feb 23, 2009)

Sathane said:


> Me thinks someone owes you $100.


me thinks someone should learn to read. 

he claimed that pigs are 3rd smartest animal. that website says they're 4th. and even if it did say 3rd, do you really think clifford clavin is a credible source on animal intelligence?! let's see some scientific documentation to prove that! ;P


----------



## ILoveRoaches (Apr 2, 2009)

Just an observation.  This is a tarantula forum where the majority of the members have a genuine interest in the well being of tarantulas.  You can have your own views (which you are entitled to) but realize this is an online tarantula community.

I'm not going to post on the PETA message boards and tell them it's ok to feed dubias to my dragons, just like I wouldn't like it if they followed me here and told me I was being cruel to my roaches.


----------



## Flower (Apr 2, 2009)

ILoveRoaches said:


> Just an observation.  This is a tarantula forum where the majority of the members have a genuine interest in the well being of tarantulas.  You can have your own views (which you are entitled to) but realize this is an online tarantula community.
> 
> I'm not going to post on the PETA message boards and tell them it's ok to feed dubias to my dragons, just like I wouldn't like it if they followed me here and told me I was being cruel to my roaches.


Exactly. :clap:


----------



## Travis K (Apr 2, 2009)

OMG this carebear, my little pony, unicorn thread is still going?:wall:


----------



## ILoveRoaches (Apr 2, 2009)

Travis K said:


> OMG this carebear, my little pony, unicorn thread is still going?:wall:


Haha I just realized the last post was over 2 months old lol, please forgive 

P.S: you forgot rainbow bright and sailor moon


----------



## Flower (Apr 3, 2009)

ILoveRoaches said:


> Haha I just realized the last post was over 2 months old lol, please forgive
> 
> P.S: you forgot rainbow bright and sailor moon


And Lisa Frank. God, am I the only one who remembers Lisa Frank stuff?


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok honestly i don't see why you did some research and looked into alternative ways to get rid of animals you cant take care of, i find you curiously selfish, the petstores or people locally will be glad to take it from you. 

Below is a website that Makes Acrylic Jewelry, key chains, etc. Out of real insects that have died all naturally. http://www.realinsect.net/ 


Unlike humans animals dont have many rights or people to stand up for them... out of kindness dont kill it put yourself in it's 8 shoes. 

and i remember lisa frank, shes the best!~!!


----------



## Flower (Apr 3, 2009)

nrokin said:


> and i remember lisa frank, shes the best!~!!


Yeah, she is. Trippy stuff back then. Makes me miss my rainbow-filled childhood.

Little girls' toys seem so SKANKY nowadays. :/


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94 (Apr 3, 2009)

Flower said:


> Yeah, she is. Trippy stuff back then. Makes me miss my rainbow-filled childhood.
> 
> Little girls' toys seem so SKANKY nowadays. :/


like bratz? lol yea i dont like our kid's toy,s cartoons, etc. they all suck.


----------



## Flower (Apr 3, 2009)

nrokin said:


> like bratz? lol yea i dont like our kid's toy,s cartoons, etc. they all suck.


That's exactly what I was thinking. Bratz. They're far from imaginative, and teach young girls to be egotistical, shallow, and loose at an early(er) age. Girls already have a tendency to be shallow and vicious towards each other in high school and middle school, they don't need any help promoting that at an even younger age.

God when I was young I did fun and imaginative things. Like hunt/dig for bugs/reptiles/amphibians, play dress-up with my Jurassic Park dinosaur toys, and...okay, maybe I was weird. But still. <_< I never got into the doll thing.


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94 (Apr 4, 2009)

Flower said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking. Bratz. They're far from imaginative, and teach young girls to be egotistical, shallow, and loose at an early(er) age. Girls already have a tendency to be shallow and vicious towards each other in high school and middle school, they don't need any help promoting that at an even younger age.
> 
> God when I was young I did fun and imaginative things. Like hunt/dig for bugs/reptiles/amphibians, play dress-up with my Jurassic Park dinosaur toys, and...okay, maybe I was weird. But still. <_< I never got into the doll thing.


haha i did that too sept i had barbies that played with my jurrasic park toys and stuff yay for eating barbies! so your not weird in my world.


----------



## Flower (Apr 4, 2009)

nrokin said:


> haha i did that too sept i had barbies that played with my jurrasic park toys and stuff yay for eating barbies! so your not weird in my world.


Lol, thanks.


----------



## Amenagerie (Apr 4, 2009)

RULES FOR USE

   1. The primary focus of Arachnopets.com and Arachnoboards is the promotion of the hobby of keeping invertebrate animals. Therefore, any behavior which patently transgresses this primary goal is prohibited. 

Why is this thread continuing?:?


----------



## wedge07 (Apr 4, 2009)

Amenagerie said:
			
		

> RULES FOR USE
> 
> 1. The primary focus of Arachnopets.com and Arachnoboards is the promotion of the hobby of keeping invertebrate animals. Therefore, any behavior which patently transgresses this primary goal is prohibited.
> 
> Why is this thread continuing?


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94 (Apr 4, 2009)

well I'm sure if it was a problem the moderators would have locked it a long time ago, regardless i think its good to let future readers / hobbyists read others opinions. Maybe some don't like what was said.. but I sure learned some things from reading.


/unsubscribed


----------

